# AC Wii Release Bets!



## Justin (Nov 23, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=3413

hahaha, let's do this again but with...

AC WII.     

You pick a month AC Wii will release in... or 09. Pay 200 bells to make the bet, it will go in the pot. The winning month's betters will split the pot. Pot will start with 200 bells from my bet.

Pot: 3000 Bells

Mino and JJH0369 - August 08
TwilightKing - September 08
Snoopdogga - October 08
OddCrazyMe, Bulerias, Koehler and Justin125 - November 08
DarthGohan1 - December 08
Super_Naruto - January 09 
only_half_evil333 - February 09
Flygon - April 09
Prop. Man - September 09
Gengar - October 09
ZELDAFREAK104 - December 09

You have until Jan 1st to bet.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2007)

or until it's date is announced if Nintendo announces it this year. (I doubt it, but it could happen )

November

They'll use e3, E4All, and their Media Summit to give away all the info and launch in November for massive holiday sales.


----------



## Justin (Nov 23, 2007)

You're in. Oh and you're allowed to change at will unless a hint on a date is announced or something.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 23, 2007)

September WOULD be awesome (my birthday month ) But, I don't think thats when it'll happen...my luck isn't that good. 

I dunno', I'll say October.


----------



## Justin (Nov 23, 2007)

In.


----------



## Micah (Nov 23, 2007)

November 08


----------



## Grawr (Nov 23, 2007)

Whooa, y'know what...actually...I'm changing mine.

2009.


----------



## Nate (Nov 23, 2007)

April 09 is my guess. ;P

I think it will be around the beginning of Spring. ;P


----------



## Propaganda Man (Nov 23, 2007)

September 09


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Whooa, y'know what...actually...I'm changing mine.
> 
> 2009.


 09 what?


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2007)

... anymore? And a answer... gengar?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm in for December 08.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 25, 2007)

November 2008.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Nov 25, 2007)

October 2008


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2007)

All three of you are in.


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2007)

Changed mine.


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2007)

I changed to November 08 also.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 25, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. >.<

October.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 25, 2007)

September 08 just to be different


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2007)

Whoo! 2k bell pot. <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2007)

November 2009

And yes, I ment 2009


----------



## Mino (Nov 26, 2007)

August 08

OR

They'll postpone it indefinitely due to the Wii's eventual faltering popularity.


----------



## JJH (Nov 26, 2007)

I have nothing better to do with these bells so I'll say August 08.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 26, 2007)

You didn't update me Justin D:


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2007)

Sowwy.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 26, 2007)

February of '09


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 26, 2007)

Enero de Dos mil nueve.    (January of 2009).


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2007)

3,000 Bell pot! <3


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 28, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Sowwy.


 No prob, you got me now    			 and that's a nice pot you got there


----------



## Justin (Jan 30, 2008)

**Justin125*laughs at all people who betted 09.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> August 08
> 
> OR
> 
> They'll postpone it indefinitely due to the Wii's eventual faltering popularity.


 *Laughs at post

I'd say March '09


----------



## ƒish (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm betting.... we won't have bells when it's released.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2008)

Darn. I would say December of 08 but i guess guessing stopped on the First   
-_-


----------



## Akkad (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought it was to be released 2008, or maybe I read something wrong?


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, look at that.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 23, 2008)

lol....this is a major epic bump.....


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

OddCrazyMe, Bulerias, Koehler and Justin125 - November 08

Can I has 750 Bells please?


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 21, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe, Bulerias, Koehler and Justin125 - November 08
> 
> Can I has 750 Bells please?


Owned.


----------

